# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Hapet City Park Tirana, 80 milionë euro investime

## Nice_Boy

*Kryeministri Sali Berisha ishte i pranishëm sot në ceremoninë e inaugurimit të qendrës tregtare dhe argëtuese City Park, ku përshëndeti investitorët, të cilët siç tha, bënë të mundur ndërtimin e një qendre të tillë tregtare dhe argëtuese, një nga investimet më të mëdha në Shqipëri dhe ndër më të mëdhatë të rajon.*

Berisha përmendi se ky është një investim prej 80 milionë eurosh dhe punëson sot rreth 2000 punonjës, por ka një projekt në të cilin synon që të arrijë në 210 milionë euro, të kompletohet me një zonë të bukur rezidenciale, me një hotel modern, me një ekspozitë permanente të veçuar si ndër më të mirat.

Duke folur për gjendjen ekonomike në vend, Berisha tha se janë politikat fiskale dhe reformat e thella ekonomike që qeveria shqiptare ka ndërmarrë dhe ndërmerr, të cilat garantojnë suksesin e vërtetë të investimeve të tilla.

Ekonomia shqiptare qëndron në këto vite të një cunami të vërtetë financiar dhe ekonomik për Evropën dhe botën. Ajo qëndroi jo se ishte e izoluar, jo se ishte e centralizuar, por qëndroi sepse ishte e mbështetur në parimet më të shëndosha për tregun: me taksa të ulëta, investime të mëdha, administratë të vogël, - tha Berisha.

----------


## Jack Watson

Faqja zyrtare e *Citypark Tirana-Albania*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Disa foto nga projekti (marrë nga urbania.al):*

----------


## Jack Watson



----------


## La_Lune

Shume bukur,
Dhe
Sala kishte ardhe,
Vetem
me ul cmimet kishin harru  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Dmth qëndra është ndërtuar dhe është funksionale? Duket shumë e këndshme nga fotot që ka sjellë Jack. Sa m2 është dhe ku në Tr është ndëtuar?

----------


## toni007



----------


## Nice_Boy

> Dmth qëndra është ndërtuar dhe është funksionale? Duket shumë e këndshme nga fotot që ka sjellë Jack. Sa m2 është dhe ku në Tr është ndëtuar?


_Në personal site http://cityparkalbania.com/ i kishe të gjitha të dhënat me foto dhe lokacionin dhe gjithcka në të.

Vërtet fantazi.

Gjithmon me këto të mira të pafsha "SHQIPERIA"._

----------


## goldian

nje mrekulli 
ishalla do kem rastin shpejt ta vizitoj

----------


## Apollyon

> Shume bukur,
> Dhe
> Sala kishte ardhe,
> Vetem
> me ul cmimet kishin harru


Nuk jan firma kineze ato te bejn ulje cmimesh.Nese i ke vene re dyqanet jan te gjitha firmat me te njohura! Ska ulje cmimesh aty, ndoshta ne fund te cdo sezoni sic behet jashte shtetit.

----------


## Erlebnisse

Oh sa mire. Kur te kthehem une, do i paskam gati gjithe te mirat, edhe parkun tani :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Nete

Nje mrekulli kishin ndertuar valla.....no koment.!!!

----------


## mia@

> Nuk jan firma kineze ato te bejn ulje cmimesh.Nese i ke vene re dyqanet jan te gjitha firmat me te njohura! Ska ulje cmimesh aty, ndoshta ne fund te cdo sezoni sic behet jashte shtetit.


Edhe ne prag festash ulen goxha cmimet, gje qe se besoj te ndodh ne Shqiperi. Ne Shqiperi ndodh e kunderta. Normal cmimet e mallrave firmato  jane te larta si dhe ketej nga ne ne qendra te tilla. Ka dyqane brenda qendres qe nuk futesh dot, por ka dhe me te lira. Duhet te dish ku te blesh. Fillimisht cik problem, pastaj i di permendsh vendet ku te pershtaten me shume nga cmimet.  :perqeshje: 
P.s Shume e bukur qenka. Ta gezoni! Do kemi rast ta vizitojme dhe ne.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Apollyon

> Edhe ne prag festash ulen goxha cmimet, gje qe se besoj te ndodh ne Shqiperi. Ne Shqiperi ndodh e kunderta. Normal cmimet e mallrave firmato  jane te larta si dhe ketej nga ne ne qendra te tilla. Ka dyqane brenda qendres qe nuk futesh dot, por ka dhe me te lira. Duhet te dish ku te blesh. Fillimisht cik problem, pastaj i di permendsh vendet ku te pershtaten me shume nga cmimet. 
> P.s Shume e bukur qenka. Ta gezoni! Do kemi rast ta vizitojme dhe ne.


Eshte shum shum i bukur, kam qene edhe ne kohen kur po ndertohej, edhe tani qe eshte hap, eshte fantastik. Ka dhe piste patinazhi per te apasionuarit, mora vesh qe do hapen edhe disko brenda sepse me duket do rrije 24 ore hapur.

----------


## Jack Watson

> Edhe ne prag festash ulen goxha cmimet, gje qe se besoj te ndodh ne Shqiperi. Ne Shqiperi ndodh e kunderta. Normal cmimet e mallrave firmato  jane te larta si dhe ketej nga ne ne qendra te tilla. Ka dyqane brenda qendres qe nuk futesh dot, por ka dhe me te lira. Duhet te dish ku te blesh. Fillimisht cik problem, pastaj i di permendsh vendet ku te pershtaten me shume nga cmimet. 
> P.s Shume e bukur qenka. Ta gezoni! Do kemi rast ta vizitojme dhe ne.



Bëhen ulje edhe në prag festash, po kuptohet ulje s'do bëjnë kioskat (që synojnë tua fusin njerëzve) po qendrat tregtare. QTU-ja, Casa Italia, qendra Kristal, elektroniket Neptun Shops, Eletronics dhe Globe, dmth çdo qendër tregtare i ul çmimet në fund të vitit, si në gjithë botën do me thënë. Por mos prisni ulje çmimesh nga boutique-t e Bllokut apo të Myslim Shyrit lol. 

Citypark-un akoma se kam vizituar, kur ta vizitoj do t'u them përshtypjet e mia si dhe do t'ju sjell disa foto, po kështu nga autorruga duke goxha qendër.

Në Shqipëri me të vërtetë këto kohët e fundit po ndërtohet shumë, në Lundër ka filluar ndërtimin një ndër qendrat tregtare më të mëdha në Ballkan, një investim shumë i madh, po ashtu në afërsi të Vorës po bëhet një qendër shumë e madhe "Bëje Vetë" që do të inagurohet së shpejti. Të mos harrojmë edhe Praktiker-in që është hapur para 1 muaji.  :buzeqeshje: 

@angelina o2, nuk e di sa m2 është po e madhe duket. Është ndërtuar buzë autorrugës Tiranë-Durrës, andej nga Km 10.

----------


## kleos

Kjo ishte gjeja me e bukur ne CityPark .

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## goldian

kleos e gezofsh

----------


## kleos

Per fat te keq nuk ishte ne shitje , keshtu qe se  bleva dot  :shkelje syri:  .

----------


## Nete

kloes ,po kjo vetur nuk na e sqarove ..loj shperblyese ndoshta??

----------


## kleos

Se besoj , mbase thjesht per reklame . Ishte sjelle nga Porsche Albania  .

----------


## Jack Watson

*Disa foto nga Citypark* 

_(Fotot janë të bëra nga Vasil Miho, publikuar për herë të parë në urbania.al)_

----------

